# Ivan say hello



## IvanP (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi there, Lux told me about this forum, it looks great, so I just thought I could check in :D 

Let's make some music!

Regards,

Iv


----------



## lux (Oct 8, 2004)

hehe...nice, Iv?n

really happy to have you here  
Welcome on board.

Luca


----------



## Chrislight (Oct 8, 2004)

Welcome Ivan - enjoy your stay! :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Ivan,

Welcome to V.I. - and yeah - let's hear some music from you!


----------

